# Richard Fletcher Bulkupfast bull****?



## rbeach (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok so

Basically 4 free emails that tell you how to put on alot of weight fast. Basically he tells you to do large compound exercises, eat loads of calories (like Optimum Serious Mass ). And you will get bigger quite fast.

Is this guy full of bull****? Since i have found him speaking on net marketing forums. The system actually does make sense to me, but do you rekon it will work? And is he trustworthy? (well probably not).

Cheers.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

well thats the basics of getting bigger yes... large amount of high calorie food (not McDonalds) and lifting heavy weights will over a period of time get you bigger.

The supplement in question will be advertising any mass shake is high cals.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

why not just have a read on here and you'll get all the info you need


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum mate. All the info you need is on here. Enjoy


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

this forum is the best if not one of the best sources of information on bodybuilding including bulking and cutting it always works for me, welcome to the board m8


----------

